# Vet Found an Umbilical Hernia...



## Abbey'sMom (Jul 25, 2012)

Any thoughts?...she said it can be repaired when she gets spayed in October?...what is it and how does it happen?...got her from a breeder?

Lorraine


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

It's normal and nothing to worry about. Very common. Like your vet said... Just get it fixed when she's spayed.

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/health-issues/187952-found-small-lump-9-week-olds-belly.html


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Two of the 4 female dogs I've had over the years had an umbilical hernia that was corrected during their spays. As Paul said, it's not uncommon.


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

Part of the issue is heavy puppies and how people, including breeders, pick up and hold puppies.


----------



## jprice103 (Feb 16, 2011)

Abbey'sMom said:


> Any thoughts?...she said it can be repaired when she gets spayed in October?...what is it and how does it happen?...got her from a breeder?
> 
> Lorraine


I was told it happens when the mother chews the cord off too close when they are born. It is fairly common. My female had it and it cost only $50 extra to correct during her spay.


----------



## marbury (Apr 3, 2012)

jprice103 said:


> I was told it happens when the mother chews the cord off too close when they are born. It is fairly common. My female had it and it cost only $50 extra to correct during her spay.


That's correct in my experience. Some moms are really gung-ho about getting that cord nice and short. Ideally they leave a few inches of it to fall of naturally in the first few days after whelp, but hey... can't fault an enthusiastic mom! One dam was notorious for it. I suppose a well-meaning breeder could also be a 'close cutter' too.
Incorrect handling has never been a cause on pups I've whelped who have developed umbilical hernias, I'm curious if that's something anyone else has experienced.

If you plan on spaying, it's a super easy fix. It may not even cost extra. If you plan on breeding, your vet can do a quick procedure when your bitch is under for her OFA x-rays. If you don't intend to breed but don't intend to spay it's not a problem to leave it be UNLESS there's relevant tissue caught in the hernia, such as a blood supply or part of the gut. I personally have never seen a case like this except for one of my bitches who has a little blood vessel bubble in hers. She will have hers repaired when she has her OFA work done. My vet just charges for the cost of supplies and it takes her a few minutes.


----------



## Abbey'sMom (Jul 25, 2012)

Thankyou for all the responses...will be taken care of at time of spay...they did say for a few dollars more, and it will not be a big deal....i was just curious about how they develop etc...where they come from and if it was a serious condition.

 Lorraine


----------

